# Durham



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Got a stopover in Durham coming up at the end of the month with my son. Anybody know where I can get the best coffee? Either there or Bishop Auckland.


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Although I've not been I've been told flat white is good. Serve OCC coffee


----------

